# Mike1950's Walnut



## BarbS (Apr 16, 2012)

I finally completed a shallow bowl from the gorgeous walnut Mike1950 sent over to me. It is 2" deep, 11-1/2" in diameter. It hasn't been waxed yet, just oiled. It's some pretty wood, though!

[attachment=4311]

[attachment=4312]


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 16, 2012)

BarbS said:


> I finally completed a shallow bowl from the gorgeous walnut Mike1950 sent over to me. It is 2" deep, 11-1/2" in diameter. It hasn't been waxed yet, just oiled. It's some pretty wood, though!


Oh my


----------



## brown down (Apr 16, 2012)

BarbS said:


> I finally completed a shallow bowl from the gorgeous walnut Mike1950 sent over to me. It is 2" deep, 11-1/2" in diameter. It hasn't been waxed yet, just oiled. It's some pretty wood, though!



nicely done! love the grain, please post pics when you get her waxed!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Barb for posting picture- Your use of the wood shows off the woods beauty.


----------



## BarbS (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks all! It's pretty easy to make such wood look good! Thanks to Mike for sharing it with me in a trade.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 16, 2012)

Lovely stuff! It's hard to beat a simple form made from beautiful wood... Kudos!


----------



## BarbS (Apr 17, 2012)

The final product: I resanded with oil to remove a few tool marks, and waxed and buffed the walnut bowl. Here is Mike's Walnut, available on my website at  http://barbs.vpweb.com/What-s-New-.html

[attachment=4374]

[attachment=4375]


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 17, 2012)

Barb, It even looks better all finished and polished. Very good use of that chunk of wood.


----------

